# Welche sind de besten Blurays?



## Daxelinho (3. Dezember 2011)

Hi!

Was meint ihr? Welche Bluray-Filme verkörpern Bluray am besten? Also sind Super-Qualität, sowohl Soundmäßig als auch "Graphisch". Und dann noch je schöne Story und es ist perfekt. Also sowas wie Avatar 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Abufaso (3. Dezember 2011)

Ist Geschmackssache: Ich finde Tron: Legacy oder etwas in der Richtung von Gladiator (Troja, ...) lohnt sich auf Blu Ray.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. Dezember 2011)

300 aufjeden Fall. Animierte Sachen sowieso...


----------

